# Dead catfish on the red



## Ryan_Todd

A couple buddies and i were out fishing the red tonight by halstad and saw a ton of dead catfish floating by. i was just curious if anyone knows why this is happening. maybe thats why we weren't catching any fish in any of our spots. i think we only had two bites. in the couple hours we were out we saw maybe a couple hundred float by of all different sizes. we didn't see any other types of fish though. just cats. :huh:


----------



## Southwest Fisher

This is a different area, but I fished Boyer Lake in Eastern MN last weekend and saw scores of dead cats, mostly small, and many others just floating idly along. IS there something going on that the DNR should be telling us?


----------



## Ryan_Todd

SW fisher are you sure they were cats? i fish boyer some and know there are a ton of bullheads in there but have never seen a cat. i may be wrong though.


----------



## Brad Anderson

I never did hear what caused last years kill.

Dead fish isn't a good sign.


----------



## Southwest Fisher

RT,
You must be right, then, cuz I saw maybe a hundred either dead or not looking too good. Are fingerling Bullheads black instead of green, because these were, so I assumed they were channels? If you know the corner off HWY 10 on the NE side of the lake were you can jump that gate, thats were most of them were washed up at. Didn't look good.


----------



## Ryan_Todd

sw. i'm pretty sure they were bullheads. i usually see clouds of them later in the summer all over the lake. they are black in color. i don't care about the bullheads but i didn't like seeing all the dead cats.


----------



## PJ

Weird, I havent seen any dead ones through GF. Although I havent been out much. Maybe tomarrow........................


----------

